# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  ابعاد و اقامة زوجية

## عين الواقع

السلام عليكم،

أريد أن أستفسر من ذوي الاختصاص في الحالة التالية:

سيدة لحقها ابعاد (لا أعرف اداري ام غير ذلك)...ثم غادرت الامارات و بعدها
دخلت باقامة زوجية الى الامارات...ثم قيل لها ان تغادر مرة أخرى حتى يتم
مراجعة الحكم لالغاء الابعاد و ذلك عن طريق تقدم الزوج برسائل استرحام لالغاء
الابعاد الاداري

بداية المشكل :

هذه السيدة خالفت قانون العمل و العمال و ذلك سنة 2005 بتغيير العمل من كفيل الى آخرثم حكم عليها بالابعاد

بعض الاعتراضات من النيابة

قيل للزوج انك عقدت القران بعد وقوع المشكل و ليس بعده ! (هل يجوز محاكمة النوايا في مثل هذه القضايا ؟؟)

و مع أن الزوج لديه اشهاد خطوبة و ووعد بالزواج مصادق من سلطات الوافد و من سلطات الامارات قبل وقوع المشكل بسنة ! لكن النيابة ترفض النظر في هذا. كما أني شهدت القران و حفل الزفاف و الى الآن هما مرتبطين يعني أكثر من 3 سنوات !

فهل من متخصص له دراية بهذا الاجراء القانوني ؟

يعني هل الابعاد يقضي بابعاد هذه الزوجة من البلاد و فصلها عن زوجها ؟ رغم ان اقامتها سارية المفعول و زوجها موجود بالامارات
هل يحق لها الرجوع الى الامارات رغم حكم الابعاد ؟
هل لزوجها الحق في تجديد الاقامة ؟
ثم كيف يكون عليها و ابعاد و في نفس الوقت اعطيت لها اقامة زوجية ؟
بخلاصة ما هي الخطوات من أجل فهم المشكل و ايجاد حل له ؟

هل من أمل !  :Unsure: 

و شكرا لكم مسبقا

----------


## أم عائشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة لك

ليس لدي علم أتمنى من الأأخوان أن يقدوا لك الاجابة الوافية

موفق
تحيتي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*سنبحث لك من واقع القانون الاماراتى ونرد عليك فى القريب العاجل جدا* 
*ونرحب بك وبالأخت / أم عائشة فى المنتدى* *وننتظر منكما المشاركات الهادفة والتى من شأنها اثراء المنتدى*
*خالص تحياتى*

----------

